

Questions about time.  - thecircusb0y

As I'm waking up this morning I came across the same standard thought many of us ponder. Why can't I get more sleep? However this extended into, isn't the 24 hours "day" kind've ancient? Aren't our lives filled with so much more to do than way back in the days when the idea of measuring time was founded? So Hacker News, what do you think? 
Do you need more time? Feel as though theres too much to do day to day? Have any tips and tricks to dealing with the bottleneck of our current time system?(Can you unthrottle my time?)<p>Before hitting submit I realize how time measurement is fathomed what with the change in daylight, and then using some extreme math with the planets revolution around the sun. But I still love the input of people here.
======
corin_
While you have a point of sorts, changing from a 24 hour day wouldn't help,
there's no way to actually create more time. If days were twice as long then
we might get more done "in a day", but we'd also live for half as long as we
do currently, it would just balance out.

Personally I have DSPS
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_sleep_phase_syndrome>) which does make
the typical structure of a 24 hour day a real pain for me.

Right now I'm working in a job that requires me to be actively working at 9am,
yet I'm at my most active/awake state late at night. Luckily I do most of my
work at home, travelling up to the office once every couple of weeks at most,
so as long as I'm available during 9-5 hours, I'm still fine to leave the work
that needs me at my most productive for the evening, and the work is pretty
flexible in terms of when I want to take a few hours or even a few days off.

I changed my role slightly at the start of the year so 2010 I've been mostly
working from home or in the office, but for the two years before that I would
be travelling to events, some in the UK, some in Asia and most in Europe, very
regularly (I think I worked it out that in 2009 I spent ~35% of the year's
days outside the country). That was a real pain, because when you're away
working you can't create your own schedule. Luckily sleeping pills were
helpful (I ended up taking them every other night when away, which left me
able to drink plenty on the other nights, as alcohol+sleeping pills don't mix
well).

DSPS isn't exactly a reply to your question, it just exacerbates the problem
for me. I do also find I don't have enough time to do nearly as much as I'd
like to, the things that I think get left behind the most (compared to how
much time I'd like to spend on them) are exercise, reading novels and coding.

~~~
thecircusb0y
Turns out sleeping pills cause more problems for me then the benefits they
present. I'm going to go research the perception of time and figure out how to
control it so I feel like I have more time. Thanks for your input, I'm looking
forward to when I can live off free lancing on my own time.

------
Mz
_Have any tips and tricks to dealing with the bottleneck of our current time
system?(Can you unthrottle my time?)_

Lots of people are prisoners of conventional lifestyles. Walking away from a
lot of that has changed my relationship to time, very much for the better.

